# Port Mansfield jetties question



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Is there a way to get there by boat that's under 15 water miles one way?

Looking at my map of Padre Island there are several breaks making it appear as several islands. Is it really just one island all the way to Port M ?

If so, does anyone know the distance from Port M (where there is a boat launch) to the jetties?

Thanks, and who wants to go with me?

Catching big catfish is getting old.


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

It is 9 miles from the town of Port Mansfield to the jetties according to the town's website. As of today there are no breaks or cuts in North or South Padre Island but that is always subject to change.

http://www.port-mansfield.com


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

anyone boated out there before? Is it a str8 obvious shot or do I need a GPS waypoint?

Is there a place to park my boat and fish from the beach or would that be to risky for the boat?

How are the waves down there generaly? About the same as in Port A?

Thanks again


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

Watch the tides and be careful...in a little boat you are better off avoiding the actual pass and fishing somewhat inshore along feeder inlets...Even if you get offshore, then you better know what's coming weather wise and how the next tide will impact you...Mansfield can be very ugly and good luck getting help...Talk to someone who is experienced locally...Dont be afraid to ask ALL the questions and have a back up plan...Under good conditions it's a piece of cake...Ya don't wanna do it in the fog or when wind and tides collide...Too many Ghosts... Don't become one...


----------



## Bwanablue (May 24, 2004)

*What kind of boat?*

There are some open sand bars on both the north & south sides of the channel inland of the rocks where you can pull up in a boat. The game wardens & INS do it all the time. Just don't leave the boat unattended. There is a lot of "traffic" thru there.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*Fwiw*

Here is a website with a few arial pictures of the east cut.
http://www.riobravogallery.com/Aerial_102203/index_22.htm
The last 3-4 pics on this page to the last page are from that area.
You can beach your boat close to the jetties on the south side. The beach is sandy but, it would be a long walk to the jetties. The run from the ramp to the cut is pretty smooth except for a couple of spots crossing the bay to the cut. For the most part it's shallow on either side of the channel. I use to run my 17' El Jefe down there all the time without any problems. Just keep a eye on the weather like any where else.
--Hop


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Is there any cell phone service by the Port Mansfield jetties?

We are taking a bayliner, not sure of the lenght of it. We do not plan to go more than a couple hundred yards away from the jetties.

Should I buy ribbon fish in port? Is that the best bait? Or is it usually easy to catch bait around the jetties?

Thanks again


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*Bigcat*

I use ATT and usually have a signal within a mile or so of the jetties. I would pick up a dozen ribbons and some squid--the squid works well around the jetties for catching some bait--I have also recently used sabiki rigs with tiny fake shrimp--maybe 1/2 inch--and caught all kinds off stuff around the jetties--piggies, sand trout, croaker, ribbons etc. El Jeffes and the Harbor bait shop have the best selection of bait--PM marina seems to always be out of bait!!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Might be a little late but I pull my offshore boat up to the edge of the cut inside the jetties with no problem w/ 24" draft(motor down). It is a pretty steep incline and the water is very calm inside the jetties. Nothing like S padre or Port A. It is a straight run from mansfield to the jetties but make sure to stay in the channel. It is a VERY shallow bay on either side. During low tides it looks like a desert. Two weeks ago the blue water was all the way in the channel. I though I was in the florida keys when making the run from the jetty to the port because the water was crystal clear and bright blue. I have Tmobile and barely have signal in mansfield much less at the jetties. The guys with sprint that go with me have little signal at the jetties if any.


----------

